# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الثلاثاء 17 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

_مباريات الثلاثاء 17 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  دورى ابطال اسيا 
12:30 GMT  Foolad Khozestan X Al Hilal 
........................ IRIB Tv3
Badr 26°E - 11900 V 27500 / SID : 012F
Badr 26°E - 11881 H 27500 / SID : 0067 / HD
Intelsat 62°E - 11555 V 30000 / SID : 0067 / HD
Biss Key : 11 11 11 33 11 11 11 33
===========================
17:30 GMT  Alnassr X Piroozi 
........................ IRIB Tv3
Badr 26°E - 11900 V 27500 / SID : 012F
Badr 26°E - 11881 H 27500 / SID : 0067 / HD
Intelsat 62°E - 11555 V 30000 / SID : 0067 / HD
Biss Key : 11 11 11 33 11 11 11 33
=========================== دورى ابطال اوروبا 
19:45 GMT  Atletico Madrid X Bayer Leverkusen 
........................ NTv
Türksat 42°E – 12015 H 27500
........................ AZ Tv Azərbaycan
AzerSpace 46°E - 11169 H 20400
SID : 0001
ECM : 1BB2
Biss Key : 123456 00 654321 00
........................ 1Tv Georgia
HellasSat 39°E - 11663 H 5924 / SID: 0001
Türksat 42°E - 11472 H 23450 / SID: 0001
AzerSpace 46°E- 11095 H 27500 / SID: 0001
Biss Key : 00 20 05 00 00 19 56 00
........................ IRIB Tv3
Badr 26°E - 11900 V 27500 / SID : 012F
Badr 26°E - 11881 H 27500 / SID : 0067 / HD
Intelsat 62°E - 11555 V 30000 / SID : 0067 / HD
Biss Key : 11 11 11 33 11 11 11 33
........................ RTRS Tv
Eutelsat 16°E - 11262 H 30000 
........................ 2+2
Astra 4.8°E - 11766 H 27500 - Biss
Provider : 17E8
Biss key : 09 02 19 24 63 23 06 8C
===========================
19:45 GMT Monaco X Arsenal 
........................ İdman Azərbaycan
AzerSpace 46°E - 11169 H 20400
SID : 000B
ECM : 17CA
Biss Key : 345 345 00 345 345 00
........................ Negaah Tv
Yahsat-1A 52.5°E - 11785 H 27500
........................ 3Sport Tv HD 
Afghansat 48°E - 11293 V 27500
........................
IRIB Varzesh HD
Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500
Intelsat 62°E - 11555 V 30000
Provider : 0075
Biss Key : 11 11 11 33 11 11 11 33
........................ Armenia Region HD
Eutelsat 36°E - 12629 H 3444
Provider : 0A10
Biss Key : 1A EF 01 0A 0E DE F1 DD
........................ Comedy Tv Georgia HD / Akhali Arkhi
Astra 4A 4.9°E - 12703 H 2100 
AzerSpace 46°E -11174 V 28800
Astra 5B 31.5°E - 11817 V 27500 
........................ Stan Sport HD
Intelsat 47.5°E - 11500 H 3750
Provider : 0001
Biss Key : BA CA EF 73 EC 43 43 72
........................
* Hewad Tv
Yahsat-1A 52.5°E - 11938 H 27500 
........................
* Rah-e-Farda Tv
Afghansat 48°E - 11293 V 27500
........................ DUHOK HD...عصام الشوالى
NSS 57°E - 11188 V 1774_

----------

